
Intel to break Moore's Law to get Atom competing with ARM - theandym
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/intel-to-break-moores-law-to-get-atom-competing-with-arm-20110411/
======
ryanklee
"Now that people no longer want to own a netbook" -- FTA.

What? That's pretty silly. I don't have any data(n.b.), but my suspicion is
that there are many people who still want netbooks. I am one of them. I was
just in the Apple store and telling my girlfriend how few use cases I could
imagine for myself with an iPad/Tablet. Use in the kitchen as a screen to
either read recipes from or watch a show on while cooking was really the only
one that came to mind. I imagine iPads lying about on surfaces much more than
actively being used. They sacrifice versatility for portability of _a certain
type_. They aren't for instance easier to carry about than a netbook, but
since they are all screen they are more ready-to-hand(-and-eyes). On the flip-
side, I can't sit in a coffee shop and hack on a tablet. And really almost
anytime I'm in front of a computer I might want to do work which means that a
tablet is really more restrictive for me than it's worth (for certain values
of worth, of course). I understand that there indeed are uses for tablets but
those uses aren't totally synonymous with the uses of a netbook.

But this is just me. Has the netbook market really been that devastated by the
iPad?

~~~
joebadmo
I agree with you on tablets in general. Which is what makes me sad about
tablets taking all the oxygen, even to the point of ChromeOS apparently
getting touch functionality (which seems like a bad idea for many reasons). As
a CR-48 owner, I'm actually looking forward to ChromeOS notebooks that are
just a bit faster and have just a bit more memory.

My biggest abstract concern is that we're giving up so much of our input
bandwidth with tablets. To me, the presence of a portion of the hardware
dedicated to input says something about a device's purpose, which is to
participate in the exchange of ideas. For a tablet, the purpose seems to be to
manipulate the device, which it fulfills wonderfully and delightingly, but
strikes me as ultimately stifling and restrictive.

------
iwwr
If taking the market away from ARM were that easy, Intel would have done it
already.

